# 52 Weeks To Preparedness



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*Disclaimer:* 
I am not affiliated with, endorsing nor have I ever purchased anything from these folks. I came across the site and felt the series they are writing may be of value to folks that are just starting out in their journey towards preparedness. It seems a little light to me but everyone's wants and needs are different. 
The link below will take you to week 1. Links to the next 22 weeks can be found at the bottom of the page.

Week 1 of 52: Short Term Emergency Food Supply (List 1) | Ready Nutrition

Here is week 1:

FEMA suggests that each family have a 2 week supply of food and water for their home. Starting a food supply does not have to be a budget breaker. By slowly accumulating emergency supplies, you will not feel the financial "burn" compared to having to pay for everything up front. Therefore, keeping in mind what type of emergencies that you are planning for, if there are any family members with medical needs, how long you want your food supply to last, and so on, will help you make the best choice for your family.

Taking time to read the nutritional information on the back of the food source and knowing other considerations, will help a person make the best choices for their needs. If a person needs to use their stashed food supply, having foods high in vitamins, nutrients, and proteins will provide their body with what it needs for needed energy and mental clarity.

*Preps to buy:*

1 gallon of water per day for each family member (But enough for 2 weeks and remember that having more water stored up is better than being short on your supply)
2 jars of peanut butter
2 cans of juice per family member
2 cans of meat per family member
2 cans of soup or stew for each family member
3 non perishable items such as saltine crackers, graham crackers, etc.
1 hand operated can opener
Permanent marker
Additional supplies for infants or elderly - 2 weeks worth (diapers, wipes, children's medication, formula, protein/calorie drinks, prescription medications, extra pair of glasses)

*For those who have pets:*

1 large container of dry food - This amount should last 2 weeks or longer

*Action Items:*

Date perishable goods with a marker
If possible, set aside $20 to use for emergencies
Make a disaster plan and decide what types of disasters you are planning for (weather related, natural disasters, economic or personal disasters)
Decide upon an out-of-area contact who can coordinate information with friends and family members.
Once the out-of-area contact has been decided, email or call the newly designated emergency contact and provide phone numbers and names of family members for them to call.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you, UncleJoe for this list. Any list is helpful, storing anything is good. FEMA does ask us to store for three days, and I agree wit them. I know they are the government, but they are telling us the truth here.

Thank you again, a very helpful list for those you may need it.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

That site could be very helpful but I did the bulk of my prepping in about 3 months. I planned meals. Then I bought enough items to make them once a week for a year. We took a loan out of my wife's 401k. For awhile I was buying $100 worth of groceries every day. It's nice if we have a year to get fully prepped. I hope we do. But when you look at the European debt situation and what that could mean, you never know.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

:threadbump:

For the new folks that are just getting started on the road to preparedness. They are up to week 31.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

This is a great, thorough plan. I found it on Mac's site..theshtfplan.com.
I read all items to week 28 and it stopped.
I found nothing I needed or many items didn't pertain to my needs..(infants, etc.); for me that was a good thing.
I, like BillS, feel if anyone uses this plan, they may need to do some double time..I just have that feeling...can't explain it.
I am fortunate like many that I started 3 years ago.
Peace... JayJay


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Lists are always a good thing! Thanks!


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Mountain House is SOLD OUT!

Not taking any more orders...

Rumor has it that their biggest customer is now - *The U.S. Government *!!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

:threadbump: :threadbump:

The final installment has been posted. Here is the home page of the series. The individual post are listed on the right side of the page.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow ... has it been 52 weeks!!!!!!!!


----------

